# orange county, NY



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

would anybody from around here like to meet up sometime? I'm in Newburgh, and because of a lack of a car, I really can't leave the area but I would like to try getting a little group started up...let me know!


----------



## Tranquil (Jun 8, 2005)

Theirs an Orange County in New York? Wow... I don't know why I find that fascinating but I do. I live in Orange County, California. Anyways didn't mean to hi jack your thread.


----------

